# What am I supposed to do with Kahlua????



## grover

Okay I am a little green here so please bear with me!  
I got a small bottle of Kahlua and a 6 pack of Kootaney beer at a xmas party yesterday. 
 I have never in my life  bought Kahlua before so what the heck do I mix it with?  
This is what I have in stock, Pepsi,Milk,Water, and about one shot glass left of Malibu rum oh ya and the case of beer!! 
 How pathetic is my fridge hey!! 
 I also have ice cubes but no blender so no crushed ice here!!! 
  Sooooo, what should I do! 
 Oh, I have heard of Kalhua and coffee but my coffe pot broke 2 weeks ago and we haven't bought one yet and won't until after christmas!!   
So help me out gals! 
Grover in Winnipeg


----------



## Buckalew

My sister used to make the best Kaluha brownies I have ever eaten. You should do a search and see. I don't drink so I have no idea about drinking it.  Haven't I heard of Kaluha and cream?
Good luck!


----------



## SuiteDisney

I love to drink Kahlua and Coke.  You can also mix it with milk.


----------



## paras4ri

A sombrero is kahlua and milk!


----------



## janette

I haven't had it in a long time but I used to drink Kahlua with milk.


----------



## grover

How many parts milk to the kalhua? And how many parts pepsi to the kahlua? 
Grover


----------



## janette

Do milk or something richer like cream or half / half.  Usually it would be about a cup to a shot of Kahlua but you might want to do it to taste.   Kahlua is coffee flavored.


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.kahlua.com/


----------



## Ted and Holly

Ted makes a great drink at Christmastime.  Kaluha and Godiva Chocolate Liquer with vanilla ice cream and some milk!  YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## BevS97

we used to drink it with cream when I was a student. Also, very nice in milkshakes in the summer (but definitely adult only!)

Bev


----------



## Saffron

Eww Kahlua!  I know, I'm not much help,  I just wanted to say that Ted and Holly's drink sounds reallly good!


----------



## Marion

One ounce kahlua in an 8 ounce galss...couple ice cubes, and fill with milk...yummy! I thought it was called a Brown Cow though, not a sombrero.....

If you decide you don't like it, you can drop it by my place


----------



## Lyndarella

You can drink it plain - it feels warm like brandy going down.  That's our favorite drink here!


----------



## Pammy jo

Oh Yummy!  My very favorite drink!  I came from Sand Diego where it was so cheap, we'd go across the border and stock up on it all the time.  Now that I live in VA it's truly a luxury.  Not only does it cost a fortune, but you have to drive to an ABC store to get it.  However, I did pick some up last week and have been enjoying it since.
 A white russian is creme, vodka and kahlua.  Very good!
Love it with just milk too.
Pour it over ice cream.
Just enjoy it!


----------



## hopemax

It also tastes good in hot chocolate.


----------



## ccbob

My new favorite beverage is kahlua and egg nog. Happy Holidays!


----------



## JennSaint

Marion:  Here in the states we call it a sombrero.  I know from my visits to Canada you all call it a "Brown Cow".  I almost laughed when I tried ordering a sombrero at a restaurant in Canada and the waiter asked me what was in it.  Then he said "Oh a Brown Cow".


----------



## MaMudduck

kahlua's great in/with everything. Not sure about coke though.
Black Russians are  Vodka, Kahlua & ice.
Great in or poured on Chessecake. Use for flavouring whipping cream (instead of vanilla) You can use it anywhere you'd use vanilla or almond extract 
Goes with anything chocolate...brownies,hot choco etc.
Ice cream, egg nog, in coffee ( i know coffee maker broken...go to "Tim's")
And it's great just to drink/sip straight up!yum!
I don't/cant drink alcohol now, but I buy Kahlua extract to use in all my old receipes. Enjoy!


----------



## babylisa4

We call Kahlua, milk and coke a Colorado bulldog.


----------



## My~Rumbly~Tumbly

Mmmmm, Kahlua and milk is my favorite drink! Lots of ice and I don't really like the cream or half and half because it's just too darn rich for me. 

I store my Kahlua in the freezer. It cools to a syrup and seems to make the drink 'taste better'


----------



## Tantor

the recipes look great!!


----------



## CamColt

I almost forgot...Frozen Mudslides!!!  Definiely a summer drink, but these are great...
Equal parts(however much you like) Kaluah, Baileys Irish Creme, and Vodka.  Add Breyers Vanilla Icecream(gotta be Breyers for my recipe ) and ice.  Blend well.   You can add more of any ingredients to taste or as needed.   More ice gives it more of a slushy feel whereas more icecream makes it more like a shake. 

Drink plain or top with whipped cream, crushed oreos, or both!  This is more of a dessert than a drink to me.


----------



## phins_jazy

> _Originally posted by babylisa4 _
> *We call Kahlua, milk and coke a Colorado bulldog. *



OMG!!!  That brought back memories of my college days!  I didn't think anyone else knew what a colorado bulldog was.   Cheers!!


----------



## babylisa4

I'm from Oklahoma- you're from Texas- must be our area of the country-


----------



## Lanshark

There is fat free Half and Half out now that is wonderful.  I don't like much of anything fat free but this is great with Kahlua.


----------



## Ted and Holly

Try it mixed in your chocolate chip cookie dough before baking. 

Ted


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

I love Kahlua! Love it by itself, with milk or cream, with ice cream etc!


----------



## saturday97

Kahlua is my Gramma's secret ingredient in her fantastic pumpkin pie!


----------



## dizfamily

Since we're on this subject.....we have some Bailey's (irish cream, I'm assuming) and some O'Mara's Irish Country Cream or something like that.  What do I do with these?  I know some people put Bailey's in coffee, right?  But I don't like coffee. Any suggestions?


----------

